

Livescribe: Never Miss A Word - icebreaker
http://www.livescribe.com/

======
MaysonL
This is great technology, but not nearly interactive enough. What I really
want is a Kindle with these capabilities, preferrably running OS X.

Hmmm - I wonder if Steve Jobs has already anticipated my desires...

